# Squeegees for process prints



## srabadan (Sep 17, 2008)

I will be testing some artwork with process printing this week. We will be doing strikeoffs on a manual press.

Wondering if anyone with experience here has some advice on squeeges. Should we be using hard or soft?

I would also like to output our halftones at 60 lpi, we usually run our simulated process work at 50. 

Any advice you can give us on this would help. This is a skillset/technique I would really like to bring to the shop this year.

Thanks!


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

hard and sharp. i recommend 80duro. with process printing, you really want ink control and a clean crisp dot. consistency is the hardest part of process printing, using a hard squeegee helps allot in my opinion.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

Triple durometers work well. Make sure they are sharp and have little deflection. You don't need a steep angle. Make sure your pressure is consistent and your strokes are quick and fluid.


----------



## mushroomtoxic (Sep 5, 2013)

I perfer trips all day 65/90/65, my 2 cents


----------

